# DongFeng 404G2 Exhaust system



## DongFeng Johnny (May 7, 2021)

I'm aiming to change exhaust system from low horizontal pipe to vertical pipe above cabin roof. Current system causes high volume of exhaust gas to enter cabin. Any advice if a pipe can be be supplied 'Off the Shelf'?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Any research shows the many of these tractors had vertical exhaust systems. Should be easy to convert with off the shelf items.


----------



## XLENDI (Jul 22, 2019)

DongFeng Johnny said:


> I'm aiming to change exhaust system from low horizontal pipe to vertical pipe above cabin roof. Current system causes high volume of exhaust gas to enter cabin. Any advice if a pipe can be be supplied 'Off the Shelf'?


What model engine do you have , engine models in our neck of the woods are .ZN490BT /TY395IT /ZN390T.
Cheers.Alex.


----------



## DongFeng Johnny (May 7, 2021)

ZN490


----------



## XLENDI (Jul 22, 2019)

DongFeng Johnny said:


> ZN490


HI can you send your email number mine is [email protected] , i am not trying to sell you parts,, will help you where i can. i get my parts direct from DF China, cost of parts is ridiculously low.
i can send you parts break down and numbers. That is what this forum is all about helping each other out. If it helps i can give you the contact in china no problem. i do not know how to do down loads and all the things people do with computers, Hence my office lass can scan and email to you. DHL china is cheap compared to our neck of the woods.
I head to the farm on the island of Santo on the 13/05 and be away a couple of weeks Cheers. Alex.


----------



## DongFeng Johnny (May 7, 2021)

Ok email soon: [email protected]


----------



## XLENDI (Jul 22, 2019)

DongFeng Johnny said:


> Ok email soon: [email protected]


INFO ON THE WAY TO YOU.


----------



## DongFeng Johnny (May 7, 2021)

No email has arrived yet. Would you please check the email address?


----------



## XLENDI (Jul 22, 2019)

DongFeng Johnny said:


> No email has arrived yet. Would you please check the email address?


YEP WRONG EMAIL NUMBER , ON THE WAY NOW., My age got a legitimate excuse..
cheers.


----------



## DongFeng Johnny (May 7, 2021)

No email yet


----------



## XLENDI (Jul 22, 2019)

DongFeng Johnny said:


> No email yet


Tried again now , i have resent 2 pic , but one at a time.. Cheers.


----------



## DongFeng Johnny (May 7, 2021)

Thanks scanned info arrived


----------

